

Talker's Block - Seth Godin - rrohan189
http://www.alearningaday.com/2011/09/talkers-block-seth-godin.html

======
mullr
Maybe this is true for Seth Godin. But I often find myself without a suitable
conversation topic when the situation demands it, as do many others. Once
you're talking then things are fine, but that's true for writing as well a
large degree.

~~~
rrohan189
I think the point here is that in both cases, we only get better after we
practice.

And if conversation is a problem, we know what to do! Converse.. :)

